# Got a heck of a trade today



## RYAN. (Mar 22, 2012)

3/4 tread 30 backs for 31s with nipples yay lol










Sent from my DROID ECLIPSE CUSTOM ROM AND ROOT


----------



## browland (Apr 4, 2009)

Jealous!!!




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

Lol, definitely got the better end of that deal.


----------



## RYAN. (Mar 22, 2012)

Before










After may not build my lift now but it would be nice to see 20"


























2010 mud pro
31 laws HL wheels
PC3 and HMF
SLD delete 
Racked
Clutch kit


----------



## RYAN. (Mar 22, 2012)

This is what the wheels looked like before several hours of paint stripper and pressure washing











2010 mud pro
31 laws HL wheels
PC3 and HMF
SLD delete 
Racked
Clutch kit


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Very nice!


----------



## mud PRO 700* (Nov 30, 2012)

Awesome deal! Look alot better!


----------



## RYAN. (Mar 22, 2012)

Thanks and welcome to the forum

2010 mud pro
31 laws HL wheels
PC3 and HMF
SLD delete 
Racked
Clutch kit


----------



## mmelton005 (Oct 12, 2011)

I like it!!! You will love the laws. back and laws are my favorite


----------



## RYAN. (Mar 22, 2012)

Yea I've always liked laws better but bought it with the monkeys on it

2010 mud pro
31 laws HL wheels
PC3 and HMF
SLD delete 
Racked
Clutch kit


----------

